

Ask HN: How much traffic does a TechCrunch link yield? - DanLivesHere

And for that matter, same with the other usual suspects.
======
knes
Visual Website Optimizer made a post about it. Check it out at :
[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/demysti...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/demystifying-the-techcrunch-effect/)

------
jaredsohn
Discussion here on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/How-much-traffic-does-a-
startup-get-fro...](http://www.quora.com/How-much-traffic-does-a-startup-get-
from-being-featured-on-TechCrunch)

------
ig1
Couple of thousand, with a long tail. Betabeat was about ~500.

I'll write a blog article posting the google analytics data if you're
interested.

~~~
DanLivesHere
HUGELY interested. Thanks!

